# Official Vegas Summer League Thread



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

vegas, baby, vegas!


http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=2


first up? the wizards!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump with thread title change.


summer league for the bulls begins *one week from today!*


let the speculation begin. who will be on the roster? will ben play? duhon?

clock's ticking.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PAY BACK TIME :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^Duhons not playing.

I think it would be a travesty if Jay Williams isn't on our team. Here is the starting lineup I want to send out there.

PG-Jay Williams
SG-Eddie Basden
SF-Jawad Williams
PF-Randolph Morris
C- Mario Austin


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think bringing in Ben Gordon for summer league is a must, simply to get him experience at PG. Or at least see how he does running the point. I think it would be pointless (pardon the pun) to bring Duhon into summer league since we moreorless know what he's capable of. 

PG - Gordon, Jay Williams
SG/SF - Eddie Basden, Alan Anderson, Tre Simmons, Matt Walsh
PF/C - Reiner, Mario Austin, Deng Gai, Randolph Morris

My summer league dream team of undrafted college players. 6-0 to the league championship. :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hopefully I'll be going to Vegas next weekend


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I think bringing in Ben Gordon for summer league is a must, simply to get him experience at PG. Or at least see how he does running the point. I think it would be pointless (pardon the pun) to bring Duhon into summer league since we moreorless know what he's capable of.


You really think the Bulls should make the NBA's reigning sixth man of the year work on his ballhandling skills against a bunch of scrubs while telling their 35% shooting point guard, "Your game is perfect; don't ever change and enjoy the rest of the summer"?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You really think the Bulls should make the NBA's reigning sixth man of the year work on his ballhandling skills against a bunch of scrubs while telling their 35% shooting point guard, "Your game is perfect; don't ever change and enjoy the rest of the summer"?


Other than the "Your game is perfect" line, yes I think so.

Duhon can, and will, work on his shot in practice. Heck, it improved by leaps and bounds by the end of the season. But does he really need summer league play to practice his shooting? Other than that, we know what Duhon brings.

As for Gordon, summer league seems to be the ideal low-pressure situation to let him consistently run the point. Better to test him out there than in real NBA games. And "playing point guard" isn't really something you can just practice in your spare time, IMO. Shooting, on the other hand, is.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Hopefully I'll be going to Vegas next weekend


Man, I'm sad I'm going to be on the East Coast during all these games. Man, I was just a short drive from Vegas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Other than the "Your game is perfect" line, yes I think so.
> 
> Duhon can, and will, work on his shot in practice. Heck, it improved by leaps and bounds by the end of the season. But does he really need summer league play to practice his shooting? Other than that, we know what Duhon brings.
> 
> As for Gordon, summer league seems to be the ideal low-pressure situation to let him consistently run the point. Better to test him out there than in real NBA games. And "playing point guard" isn't really something you can just practice in your spare time, IMO. Shooting, on the other hand, is.


Gordon would be the only one from last years crop to play. Deng and Duhon are going to sit summer league out to rest their back and wrist injuries.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Other than the "Your game is perfect" line, yes I think so.
> 
> Duhon can, and will, work on his shot in practice. Heck, it improved by leaps and bounds by the end of the season. But does he really need summer league play to practice his shooting? Other than that, we know what Duhon brings.
> 
> As for Gordon, summer league seems to be the ideal low-pressure situation to let him consistently run the point. Better to test him out there than in real NBA games. And "playing point guard" isn't really something you can just practice in your spare time, IMO. Shooting, on the other hand, is.


There's some political stuff you're overlooking here, is all I'm saying. There isn't a player on the Bulls' roster, regardless of age, who wouldn't benefit from summer-league play.

You can (and should) work on shooting alone in an empty gym, but I have no doubt that Duhon, Hinrich, and Gordon shoot lights-out in practice. For all of them, the problem is that they need to learn how to take higher percentage shots during the game, finish at the basket in traffic, and get more comfortable taking shots under duress. You learn how to do that in games, right?

But that's not my point -- I was just using Duhon as an example. My point is that the odds that playing in Vegas does a lot to improve Ben's point-guard skills are pretty low, but the odds that he'll view it as an imposition and react negatively to it are pretty high. And that's not bad jib on Ben's part -- it's pretty standard operating procedure for a team to withhold high draft picks after their rookie year, nevermind guys from 47-win teams who won 6th Man.

The offseason is a time to work on your conditioning, but the real improvements in your skills come during the regular season, as I see it. There's no classroom that can duplicate the challenge of going up against the league's best, night in, night out. It may be painful at times, but if Paxson and Skiles want Gordon to become a better ball-handler and distributor, they're going to have to give Ben some more court time and be more tolerant of his mistakes.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> There's some political stuff you're overlooking here, is all I'm saying. There isn't a player on the Bulls' roster, regardless of age, who wouldn't benefit from summer-league play.
> 
> You can (and should) work on shooting alone in an empty gym, but I have no doubt that Duhon, Hinrich, and Gordon shoot lights-out in practice. For all of them, the problem is that they need to learn how to take higher percentage shots during the game, finish at the basket in traffic, and get more comfortable taking shots under duress. You learn how to do that in games, right?
> 
> ...


At the same time, most 2nd year players should go. If Duhon doesn't go and Ben has to, that might be a little different, but most players go to the summer league after their first seasons in the league.

To convert him into a 1 guard would be even MORE reason to put him there, rational and normal. If I were Ben, I might be dragging my feet a little bit, but I'd be excited to have a chance to be a point guard. I mean, doesn't everyone at every position want to be a ball-handler and make the fancy passes, just a little bit? Even Shaq, I'd say.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I have heard that neither Gordon or Duhon will be playing Summer league ball. I also think Jay Williams is (unfortunately) unlikely to be on our Summer league roster. Honestly, the only Bull who will likely be on the roster is Reiner and his time could soon be up. Oh yeah, and Mentge Bateer who we are gonna play in the summer league and sign for a mil (lle?) supposedly. I hope Basden will get an invite and accept it and I am still holding out SOME hope (however small) that we get Jay WIlliams to play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does Paxson request Eddy Curry to play in the summer league to get Curry some competition to get him back in the groove of things?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

sloth said:


> Does Paxson request Eddy Curry to play in the summer league to get Curry some competition to get him back in the groove of things?


No.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Does Paxson request Eddy Curry to play in the summer league to get Curry some competition to get him back in the groove of things?


I don't know. What is REALLY wishful thinking is that Curry volunteer to go.

I remember when Kerry Kittles came back from his first rough injury, in New Jersey, he took that summer extremely seriously. He knew he was out of shape, having sat out a season, and worked out with a vengeance. He insisted that he play in the summer league, truly unheard of, and showed his character. The next year, Kittles literally picked up where he left off before the injury (13 ppg -> 13.4 ppg, 40% from the arc -> 40.5%) and actually improved in his defensive intensity with steals taking a big jump. The Nets went to the NBA Finals and many considered Kittles one of the athletic finishers along with Jeff and K-Mart.

That would be a dream come true. Imagine if Curry put in that kind of jib work. What he did last offseason is about 60% of really stretching himself to the max; he got in shape, but didn't add anything in terms of skills or defensive intensity (a learned skill, in some respects).

Anyway. Pax can request it, but I'd like to see the guy prove his own worth for once.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

None of the Bulls’ rookies from last season, with the possible exception of Jared Reiner, is expected to participate in the Las Vegas summer league in early July.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=55949 

This was written June 1st.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

****Roster update: Basden on****



> The Bulls received more good news Wednesday when defensive-minded guard Eddie Basden from Charlotte committed to playing on their summer-league roster. Basden, who went undrafted, is one of the players in whom the Bulls were interested if they had acquired a second-round pick in Tuesday's draft.
> 
> At 6 feet 5 inches, and with four years of college experience, Basden is considered tough and was the most valuable player in Conference USA.
> 
> "He'll have a real chance of making our regular-season roster," Paxson said.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...return,1,2651807.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Good news. Now, I'd like to see us get Randolph Morris, Chris Thomas, Kennedy Winston, Sean Banks and Drake Diener on there.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Also, this from the Daily Herald...



> Center Jared Reiner is the only player from last year’s roster expected to play in the Las Vegas summer league and the Bulls added no draft picks Tuesday.
> 
> The Bulls were hoping to get Charlotte’s Eddie Basden, Michigan State’s Alan Anderson, Iowa State’s Jared Homan, along with Will Bynum and Luke Schenscher from Georgia Tech to attend their rookie-free agent camp that begins Saturday.
> 
> According to an overseas report, Chinese center Mengke Bateer is planning to be on the Bulls’ summer squad.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=68745#


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> I don't know. What is REALLY wishful thinking is that Curry volunteer to go.
> 
> I remember when Kerry Kittles came back from his first rough injury, in New Jersey, he took that summer extremely seriously. He knew he was out of shape, having sat out a season, and worked out with a vengeance. He insisted that he play in the summer league, truly unheard of, and showed his character. The next year, Kittles literally picked up where he left off before the injury (13 ppg -> 13.4 ppg, 40% from the arc -> 40.5%) and actually improved in his defensive intensity with steals taking a big jump. The Nets went to the NBA Finals and many considered Kittles one of the athletic finishers along with Jeff and K-Mart.
> 
> ...


Any of the regulars in the bulls' rotation have a lot more to lose than gain by playing in summer league. An injury like the one Jalen Rose had to start the season for us the previous year.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> There isn't a player on the Bulls' roster, regardless of age, who wouldn't benefit from summer-league play.


What about Jared??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chicago will play five games during the event, appearing on NBA TV two times. Complete results from each game will be available on Bulls.com. For complete VSL schedule information click here now.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league_050630.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Torbert that guy was suppose to be the best player in his high school class. That sucks for him, he hasnt amounted to much.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Chicago Bulls Las Vegas Summer League Thread*

Summer League Roster



> Chicago Bulls Mini-Camp Roster: Name Pos Ht | Wt DOB College 2004.05 Team
> 
> 
> Chris Alexander C 7-1 | 240 7/20/80 Iowa State ’03 Liaoning (China)
> ...


Summer League Schedule

Reebok Las Vegas Summer League Bulls Homepage


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Las Vegas Summer League Thread*

Early news reports:

Eddy Basden



> Paxson has repeatedly identified the team’s greatest needs as a tall, defensive-minded guard and a big man who can shoot.
> 
> There is a surprising dearth of defensive-minded two guards on the market and the best available, Utah’s Raja Bell, reportedly agreed to sign with Phoenix on Friday. Two other candidates — San Antonio’s Devin Brown and Charlotte’s Keith Bogans — are both restricted and would be tough to pry free.
> 
> That’s why the Bulls are hoping 6-5 rookie Eddie Basden, the reigning Conference USA defensive player of the year at Charlotte, can shine for their summer league team.


Ranier, Austin, Bateer, Basden



> There aren’t many familiar names among the 17 players at Bulls minicamp, which began Saturday.
> 
> Center Jared Reiner is the only player from last year’s team participating. Mario Austin, a 2003 second-round pick, and former NBA center Mengke Bateer are on hand. A team from this group will participate in the Las Vegas summer league beginning Wednesday.
> 
> The Bulls will be taking a close look at rookie Eddie Basden, a 6-foot-5 guard from Charlotte, hoping he might be able to fill the team’s need for a tall, defensive-minded player in the backcourt. Basden made a good first impression by naming Scottie Pippen as his favorite player growing up.


Ugonna Onyekwe 



> Ugonna Onyekwe, a 2003 Penn graduate and the last legitimate pro prospect to come out of the Ivy League, put up good enough numbers in Portsmouth (10.7 points, eight rebounds per game) to get a Chicago invite. Still, he did not get drafted. Why?
> 
> According to Stefanski, the biggest problem Onyekwe and other Ivy League players face, is their size. He noted that in the Ancient Eight, most players are "tweeners" -- too small for one position and not athletic enough for another.
> 
> ...


Taliek Brown Interview 2004



> InsideHoops.com: And you, you're looking to show the world that you have a spot in the league. What do you think you could bring an NBA team more than anything else.
> 
> Taliek Brown: I think I could bring my leadership qualities, my toughness, my hard working ability, and just try to make the team win.
> 
> ...


Adam Hall Interview 2001



> It's a bird, it's a plane, it's ... Adam Hall?
> 
> So he might not be Superman, but the Virginia men's basketball junior guard is as close as you can humanly get. His hops are sky-scraping; his dynamism mouth-dropping. He flies high for every rebound and knocks down electrifying, crowd-pleasing dunks.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Las Vegas Summer League Thread*

Player profiles:

Chris Alexander
Mario Austin
David Bailey
Eddie Basden
Mengte Bateer
Quinnel Brown
Taliek Brown
Adam Hall (German site, translated)
Arthur Johnson (Greek site)
Ugonna Onyekwe
Drago Pasalic
Kasib Powell
David Przybyszewski
Jared Reiner
Kenny Satterfield
Omar Thomas
Kelvin Tobert
Ezra Williams


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Las Vegas Summer League Thread*

CBS Sportsline pages crash my firefox. Anyone else having this issue?

Anyway. Other interesting players:

Kenny Satterfield: overlooked point guard with great skills but a horrendous shooter

Omar Thomas: a high-powered scorer for a program that he willed into the tournament last year. The ESPN scoop is like this-



> Scouting Report: Perhaps the most underrated talent in the nation ... A gritty slasher who thrives in the paint despite standing just 6-5 ... Can score off sheer will, he plays the game with incredible intensity and power ... Combined with his outstanding athleticism, he beats opponents to spots on the floor ... Consequently sets himself up to receive passes, score points and grab rebounds ... Has excellent touch from 13-feet in ... Often draws fouls, sending him to the charity stripe where he converts at a high accuracy rate ... Rarely commits turnovers, though he rarely passes the ball either ... A solid force on the glass.


For those who like Alan Anderson, this is what Anderson would have been like if he were a bigger fish in a smaller program.


Kelvin Torbert: Speaking of Michigan State, Torbert is an insane athlete with great ability when he plays with focus.


> Michigan State head coach Tom Izzo says: "There are great athletes and then there are great basketball players. It's not very often that there are great athletes who are great basketball players, but Kelvin is one of those special players."


 Tom Izzo is a "right way" guy, and I like his NBA products. He's a terrific basketball mind and a strong coach; any player that succeeds in his program is worth a look in my book.


Basden, Bateer, Mario, and Omar Thomas are guys that I think that could definitely stick a roster in the NBA. Torbert and Satterfield are guys that could be journeymen doomed to 10-day contracts. The rest of them are career NBDL or Europeans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Las Vegas Summer League Thread*

Could there be a battle between Thomas and Basden? It might be interesting. 

I was not too thrilled about the summer league coming up, but it may prove to be interesting. Even if we lose every game, the individual play of some of these players is what I want to follow. 

Does Austin, dominate? If he is truely ready for the NBA he should show signs.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Wizards Announce Reebok Vegas Summer League Roster

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/reebok_summer050701.html

Can't cut and paste

Note worthy non-roster names:

Jamal Sampson
Ousmane Cisse
Corsely Edwards
Henry Domercant

Noteworthy Roster Names:

Jarvis Hayes
Peter John Ramos
Andray Blatche

=====================
2005 ORLANDO MAGIC SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER
(as of June 30, 2005 – SUBJECT TO CHANGE)

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Summer_League_Gets_Underway_Sh-145782-800.html

No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate School/Yr. Yrs. 
7 Jason Klotz F 6-9 240 10-16-81 Texas ’05 R 
10 David Jackson G 6-5 215 9-21-78 Oregon ’01 R 
20 Mark Jones G 6-6 215 5-25-75 Central Florida ’98 1 
40 Rob Little C 6-10 260 1-14-83 Stanford ’05 R 
12 Dwight Howard F-C 6-11 240 12-8-85 SW Atl. Christian Academy (HS) ‘04 1 
14 Jameer Nelson G 6-0 190 2-9-82 Saint Joseph’s (PA) ’04 1 
21 Roger Mason Jr. G 6-5 200 9-10-80 Virginia ’03 2 
24 Fran Vazquez F 6-10 238 5-1-83 Spain R 
25 Isiah Victor F 6-9 220 7-6-78 Tennessee ’01 R 
34 Travis Diener G 6-1 175 3-1-82 Marquette ’05 R 
35 Rich Melzer F 6-8 225 1-8-79 Wisconsin-River Falls ’04 R 
42 Jerome Beasley F 6-9 237 5-17-80 North Dakota ’03. 1 
44 Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje C 7-0. 255 5-20-78 Georgetown ’01 3 
57 Marcin Gortat F-C 6-11 240 2-17-84 Poland R 

========================
Interesting to see Roger Mason Jr playing here
=====================================
Sacremento Kings Vegas Roster:

http://www.nba.com/media/kings/2005_SACRAMENTO_KINGS_SUMMER_LEAGUE_ROSTER.doc

Can't cut and paste

Not many recognizable names on this team
============================

2005 DENVER NUGGETS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER
(As of June 30, 2005) 

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/vegas_summer_league_2005.html

No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. School / Yr. Yrs. 
20 Joseph Dabbert C 6-11 255 Creighton ‘04 R 
4 Tyus Edney G 5-10 166 UCLA ’95 4 
22 Jason Ellis F 6-7 220 Boise State ’05 R 
30 Ben Eze F 6-10 245 Southern Idaho ‘01 R 
12 Luis Flores G 6-2 195 Manhattan ’04 1 
25 Marcus Haislip F 6-10 230 Tennessee ’03 3 
14 Travis Hansen G/F 6-6 205 BYU ’03 1 
36 Axel Hervelle F 6-8 230 Belgium R 
29 Julius Hodge G/F 6-6 180 North Carolina State ’05 R 
55 Kenyon Jones C 6-10 240 San Francisco ‘00 R 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 Missouri ’07 R 
27 Boniface N’Dong C 7-0 205 Senegal R 
32 Ricky Sanchez F 6-11 205 IMG Academy (FL) ’05 R 
35 Luke Schenscher C 7-1 255 Georgia Tech ’05 R 
================

Aside from picks, Hansen & Haslip interesting roster members

===========================
2005 New York Knicks Summer League Roster

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/summer_roster_050630.html

21 Trevor Ariza F 6-8 200 Jun. 30, 1985 UCLA '07 1 
16 Steven Barber G 5-10 160 Jan. 14, 1980 Texas-Arlington '02 R 
45 Jackie Butler C 6-10 250 Mar. 10, 1985 Coastal Christian Academy (VA) 1 
25 Rueben Douglas G 6-4 195 Oct. 30, 1979 New Mexico '03 R 
46 Anthony Fuqua C 6-11 220 Feb. 16, 1983 Texas-San Antonio R 
7 Channing Frye C 6-11 248 May 17, 1983 Arizona '05 R 
18 Cheyne Gadson G 6-4 205 Jul. 17, 1980 Oklahoma State '03 R 
52 Otis George F/C 6-8 225 May 7, 1982 Louisville '05 R 
26 Lou Kelly G/F 6-5 210 Aug. 22, 1979 Nevada-Las Vegas '02 R 
42 David Lee F 6-9 249 Apr. 29, 1983 Florida '05 R 
Aaron Miles G 6-1 175 Apr. 13, 1983 Kansas '05 R 
17 Lamar Rice F 6-7 210 Oct. 30, 1982 Clemson '05 R 
4 Nate Robinson G 5-9 180 May 31, 1984 Washington '05 R 
14 Bruno Sundov C 7-2 260 Feb. 10, 1980 Croatia 7 
35 Brent Wright F 6-8 235 May 6, 1978 Florida '01 R 
=========================

Interesting to see Aaron Miles here

IMO in terms of talent on paper, Orlando has an edge


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ztect said:


> Wizards Announce Reebok Vegas Summer League Roster
> 
> http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/reebok_summer050701.html
> 
> ...


HENRY DOMERCANT!!! YEEAH BABY!!!

I think he was the leading or second-leading scorer in all of Div I basketball when he graduated. His teammate, the also scoring-prolific Kyle Hill, was drafted in the 2nd round the year before and did not make the roster. 

I'd love to see Domercant in the NBA. Hometown bias for me, but he can flat-out score and he'll put a lot of energy into a game off the bench.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Whatever happend to Tommie Smith?

I doubt Mario Austin is any better than he was last summer, no matter HOW well he did "overseas"


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd like to see Arthur Johnson get a look. He's a big body and has a nice touch around the rim. Austin should be the 1st guy we follow along with Basden. Those two could make the team this year if they do well.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Whatever happend to Tommie Smith?
> 
> I doubt Mario Austin is any better than he was last summer, no matter HOW well he did "overseas"


Good question. I'd like to see Tommie make an NBA rpster and get a little burn.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Whatever happend to Tommie Smith?


We cut him last year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two more days until the league begins?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Two more days until the league begins?


nope. tomorrow v. wizards at 9pm est. 

not on nba tv though.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> HENRY DOMERCANT!!! YEEAH BABY!!!
> 
> I think he was the leading or second-leading scorer in all of Div I basketball when he graduated. His teammate, the also scoring-prolific Kyle Hill, was drafted in the 2nd round the year before and did not make the roster.
> 
> I'd love to see Domercant in the NBA. Hometown bias for me, but he can flat-out score and he'll put a lot of energy into a game off the bench.



Indeed...Not to mention Hen would instantly become one of the best rappers in the NBA

Takes me back to when I attended EIU


That would be dope if he made it...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Chicago will play five games during the event, appearing on NBA TV two times. Complete results from each game will be available on Bulls.com. For complete VSL schedule information click here now.


i was kinda bummed when i realized these going to be TAPE DELAYED.

FYI:

Tuesday, July 12 Bulls vs Nuggets (NBA TV airs on JULY 17th 8pm EST)

Wednesday, July 13 Knicks vs Bulls (NBA TV airs on JULY 18th 8pm EST)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=70256



> Third summer for Austin: Besides Eddie Basden, the summer-league player with the best chance to come back for Bulls training camp probably is Mario Austin.
> 
> The 6-foot-9 power forward was a second-round pick in 2003, and the Bulls kept Austin’s rights while he averaged 16.6 points and 6.2 rebounds for Laurentana Biella in the Italian League last season.
> 
> ...


David Bailey


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm biased, but Kenny Satterfield is the man. He was putting up like 20+-7-7 and 4 SPG or something like that in the NBDL 2 years ago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dont look now but Portland may have some of the better, younger talent in the league. 

They beat the Knicks by 4. 

Outlaw- 32 pts 5 rebounds 2 blks. 
Sebastian Telfair, 19pts 9 rebounds 10 assists. 
Martell Webster, 21pts 5 rebounds 1 steal. 

For Knicks Frye had 16 pts 3 rebounds. So why do the knicks want Curry when they already have him in NY? 

nate Robinson had 2o0pts


Mavs beat the nets by 23 pts. 


Daniels did well 
Josh Powell, 19 12 rebs
DJ Mbenga, 15 8 and 5 blks. 
Darius Rice 12 pts in 15 minutes. 

Nets
Clancy 17 6

Nets were out rebounded by 23 rebounds. Clancy lead the team with 6. Nets need more trees, thats for sure. They aren't finding them in the summer league so far.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Anybody watching the Bulls game on NBA TV? Some of us (ehem) don't get that station, so any updates would be appreciated. :biggrin:

Edit: I saw Miz's post, but I swore they were on NBA TV...in any case, any visual observations would be nice for you Vegas folk (DaBullz?).


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Dont look now but Portland may have some of the better, younger talent in the league.
> 
> They beat the Knicks by 4.
> 
> ...


Frye also went 5-15 from the field. That's umm not spectacular. Based on the 1st day the Blazers might be very good in 2 years. Telfair, Webster, Outlaw could be a damn good trio. Powell is a decent player, but the 12 rebounds is suprising seeing as he strayed from the lane too much at N.C. State. Robinson put up good stats but you know it is summer league. Remember how down some of us got after Bling Bling's summer league performance.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I was really impressed with what I saw of Outlaw in games he played against the Bulls last year.

Kid is really gonna be good, and with a name like Outlaw, he ended up on the right team, the Portland Parole Violators.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Has the game been played against the Wizards yet?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i would have to say i need basketball back in my life :brokenhea


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls won by 4. 

Basden 13 pts 7 rebounds. 30 minutes. I do not know who he was guarding. 0-2 in threes. 

Reiner 16 pts 6 rebounds. 

Austin 12 pts 2 rebounds in 26 minutes. 

powell 12 pts 1 rebound. 

Washington, 

Taylor 17

Fitch 14 


Interesting, Reiner seemed to have had a strong game. Basden had a nice game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns beat kings by 6 

Leandro Barbosa, 16 

Silas 11. 

Suns had just 31 rebounds. They won the game from the ft line. 

kings 

Martin 19 pts 9 rebounds and kevin martin is a guard.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_The Chicago Bulls beat the Washington Wizards, 82-78, in the last game of the first day of action for the Reebok Vegas Summer League.

Washington went on a 11-3 run in the fourth quarter to get within two at 71-73 with 1:19 left. However, Eddie Basden’s three point play with 56 seconds left helped the Bulls pull away and seal the win.

Jared Reiner led the Bulls with 16 points (6-9 FG), while Basden chipped in 13 points (5-13 FG). Mario Austin (6-10 FG) and Kasib Powell (6-10 FG) had 12 points a piece.

Donnell Taylor led the Wizards with 17 points (7-10 FG), while Gerald Fitch pitched in 14 points.

The Bulls took a 38-37 lead in to halftime. Three players (Austin, Powell and Reiner) led the team with six points a piece. Chicago shot 45 percent (14-31 FG), while Washington shot 41 percent (13-32 FG) at the half.

The Bulls finished the game shooting 47 percent (32-68 FG), while the Wizards shot 44 percent (31-71 FG).

The Bulls take on the Orlando Magic in their next game Friday night at 6 p.m., while the Wizards battle the New Orleans Hornets on Friday at 8 p.m.

_


box score


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sort of half watching some summer league on msg. knicks v. magic. end of 3rd knick by one. 68-67.

they show skiles. apparently not hanging out in the hamptons with scott may :wink:

both dwight howard and jameer nelson are playing for the magic.

ariza for the knicks.

why aren't duhon and gordon playing again? oh that's right. duhon doesn't need to work on his shooting in game situations and ben can already run the point effectively.

just a few more of those crazy cents. whatever.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Nate Robinson looks pretty good for the Knicks, although I have noticed that he tries to do a little too much one-on-one stuff rather than run the offense.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is there anywhere else that i can get more updated scores and boxscores for this summer league?
The home page is way to slow to update the scores


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> why aren't duhon and gordon playing again? oh that's right. duhon doesn't need to work on his shooting in game situations and ben can already run the point effectively.



Yeah, I don't buy the lack of needing development for Du, but considering the shape his back was in at the end of the season, it might not be such a bad thing to not be playing summer league.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

this site usually does have better updates. Keep an eye on it. They might be faster (were last year)
pro ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks beat the magic 90-87

Magic

Howard 13 pts 5 rebounds
Beasley 21 5

*Roger Mason Jr.* 24 minutes 1-6 2 pts. 1 rebound 4 assists 2 steals. 

Knicks

Robinson 24 pts. 
Frye 14 5
Ariza 12

Magic shot 55% and lost. Why? Knicks made 47-58 fts. Wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs 76-73 over hornets

Cavs

Stepp 16
Matt Freije 13

*Luke Jackson* 3-15 34 min 9 pts 6 reb 4 assists 2 steals. 

Hornets

Paul 21 pts 5 rebounds 4 assists
JR Smith 15 pts 3 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals. 
Lampe 12 7 rebounds

*Eddie Robinson* 33 minutes 12 pts 6 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nuggets 89-65 over Nets

Denver

Luis Flores 16
Tyus Edney 13
Julius Hodge 13
Linas Kleiza

Nets

Jelani McCoy 13
Wright,Boddicker, 11
Clancy 10

Denver shot 57% and 44% in threes.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> *Eddie Robinson* 33 minutes 12 pts 6 rebounds 3 assists.


lol @ E-Rob. It's just funny seeing his name in boxscores again. But not a bad game from him. Amazing what happens when you're playing for a contract.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> lol @ E-Rob. It's just funny seeing his name in boxscores again. But not a bad game from him. Amazing what happens when you're playing for a contract.


I thought the same thing last night. He is playing for a contract. When was the last time he got 6 rebounds against any team?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Celtics beat clippers 76-59

Celtics

Gerald Green 14
allen 13 
Reed 12

Clipps

Daniel Ewing 12

Clippers shot 28%. Were out rebounded by 17 51-34.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Portland beat GS 90-74. 

Blazers

Sebastian Telfair 23 10 assists
Webster 15
outlaw 18 12 3 assists 1 steal

Blazers shot 51%. 

Warriors

Ellis, Diogu 15 
Diogu 8 rebounds. 

Warriors shot 37%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Celtics 77 mavs 73

Celts

Justin Reed 13
Delonte West 12
Al Jefferson 11 9 rebounds
Taylor Coppenrath 11
Ryan Gomes 10

Mavs

Marquis Daniels, Michael Harris, 13
Josh Powell 9 pts 10 rebounds. 

Darius Rice was 0-6 in threes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns 70 pistons 64

Suns

Leandro Barbosa 19 3 assists in 34 min
Brandon Kurtz, Dijon Thompson 11

Detroit

Alex Acker, Jason Maxwell 16.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose to magic, 89-85. Box score is not up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls

Eddie Basden 17 pts 5 rebounds, 2 assists three steals. Zero t/o!! in 29 minutes. 
Drago Pasalic 15 pts 6 rebounds. 

Only players in double figures. Austin, 5 pts 4 rebounds. 

Magic. 

Dwight Howard 24 7
Travis Diener 16 
Jerome Beasley 12
Jameer Nelson 10

Magic shot 58%. 62% in threes.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Pistons lost and Darko had 7 pts and 5 boards. Poor guy...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mario Austin is STILL trash


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This Basden cat is starting to look more and more like a Chicago Bull.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=19


_Dwight Howard poured in 26 points (9-13 FG), as he helped the Orlando Magic beat the Chicago Bulls 89-85. Howard also grabbed seven rebounds in just 26 minutes of action.

The Magic shot a sizzling 58 percent (32-55 FG) for the game. Orlando outrebounded the Bulls 37-30 and outscored Chicago 42-38 in the paint. Travis Diener chipped in 16 points (6-7 FG) and four assists. Jerome Beasley had 12 points on five of seven shooting.

The Bulls were led in scoring by Eddie Basden's 17 points (6-11 FG) and five rebounds. Drago Pasalic had 15 points (7-11 FG) and six rebounds in the losing effort. Chicago finished the game shooting 47 percent (33-71 FG).

Howard was perfect from the field in the first half, going five of five for 14 points. The Magic shot 57 percent (16-28 FG) for the half.

Basden paced the Bulls with nine points (2-5 FG, 4-5 FT) in the first half as they took the 44-40 halftime lead. They shot 44 percent (15-34 FG) in the first half._


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls
> 
> Eddie Basden 17 pts 5 rebounds, 2 assists three steals. Zero t/o!! in 29 minutes.
> Drago Pasalic 15 pts 6 rebounds.
> ...


Nice looking game from the newest Chicago Bull, Eddie Basden! Too bad nobody else on the team did anything. 

The Magic really put forth their A-team for summer league, I see. Dwight Howard is easily the best player in Vegas right now.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I was at the games on Wednesday. A few observations:

-- Skiles and his coaching staff watched the three games before the Bulls played the Wizards. 

-- The Knicks have another gunner in Nate Robinson. Super quick; didn't play defense and looked to shoot first. Perfect fit with Jamal, Starbury, Q ,etc.

-- Mario Austin is not good enough to play in the NBA although he does jump higher than I thought. 

-- Basden looks great on defense. Needs a lot of improvement on offensive end. 

-- Portland's high school pick, Webster loves to shoot and he has a great touch, didn't do much else than spot up to shoot; didn't drive to the basket and didn't dribble much

-- Travis Outlaw also has a nice touch but he is also in ove with the jumper. He should go to the basket more; great quickness and jumping ability

-- Francisco Garcia played exactly as described. Great floor game but has trouble with his shot. Martin, though, looks great

-- Felipe Lopez is trying to make a comeback but he looks bad

The venue is great because it is so intimate; you can talk to any of the players and coaches.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Have the bulls announced any plans to sign badsen, b/c he is on the Heats summer league roster also, and so he could slip out of their grasp.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone have the GS game box score?


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/scores_recaps.cfm?season=2

Bulls beat Kings 72-71, on two Eddie Badsen fts with .5 seconds left. Badsen lead Bulls with 18 points (5-11, 1-2 3pt, 8-9 ft). Kasib Powell (5-9) and Drago Pasalic (4-8, 2-3 3pt) added 10 pts each. Mario Austin had 9 points and 2 boards (3-10, 3-5 ft) in 21 mins. 

Kevin Martin was the only player in double figures for the Kings with 28 points (9-12, 10-12 ft).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Swan said:


> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/scores_recaps.cfm?season=2 Bulls beat Kings 72-71, on two Eddie Badsen fts with .5 seconds left. Badsen lead Bulls with 18 points (5-11, 1-2 3pt, 8-9 ft). Kasib Powell (5-9) and Drago Pasalic (4-8, 2-3 3pt) added 10 pts each. Mario Austin had 9 points and 2 boards (3-10, 3-5 ft) in 21 mins. Kevin Martin was the only player in double figures for the Kings with 28 points (9-12, 10-12 ft).


It's nice to see Basden can shoot clutch FT's, but was he guarding Kevin Martin? Ouch!


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

From the recap on DraftExpress, it seems that he was really giving Garcia fits.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1039


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

bbertha37 said:


> From the recap on DraftExpress, it seems that he was really giving Garcia fits.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1039


Reading about this Eddie, he seems like a PaxSkiles guy down to the last bone in his body. Just jib-a-rific. 

I'll withhold judgement on him until I've actually seen him play a few times, but if what we're reading is accurate, it looks like we may have found a big guard that might be able to do what we need a big guard to do this offseason. Color me cautiously optimistic.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

check out the articles section of clippersdaily.com for sunday's recap article. At the bottom i have a couple of pictures in the gallery for the game...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> It's nice to see Basden can shoot clutch FT's, but was he guarding Kevin Martin? Ouch!


The Kings are putting the ball in Garcia's and Martin's hands all summer league and telling them to ball. I wouldn't be worried about Basden locking them down (well Garcia struggled again). Basden has proven in his college career that he can defend. When he gets into a system, you'll see the true gauge of his defensive ability. Besides, in a pickup game environment, how do you play big time defense?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_Eddie Basden hit two free throws with .5 seconds left to give the Chicago Bulls a 72-71 victory. Basden was fouled on a fall away 20 foot jump shot from the corner after the Bulls got their own offense rebound on a Basden miss with three seconds left.

Basden paced the Bulls in scoring with 18 points (5-11 FG). Kasib Powell (5-7 FG) and Drago Pasalic (4-8 FG) had 10 points a piece.

Kevin Martin led the Kings with a game-high 28 points (9-12 FG, 10-12 FT). Francisco Garcia had eight points (3-11 FG), but struggled from the field.

Chicago finished the game shooting 39 percent (24-61 FG), while Sacramento shot 46 percent (26-56 FG).

The Bulls outscored the Kings 20-10 in the third quarter to take a 53-50 lead after three quarters.

Chicago shot just 38 percent (11-29 FG) in the first half and trailed the Kings 40-33 at the half. Basden led the Bulls in scoring for the half with nine points (3-5 FG).

Sacramento shot 43 percent (16-37 FG) in the first half. The Kings out rebounded the Bulls by three (22-19), resulting in a 11-3 advantage in second chance points.
_




box score


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Basden sounds like he's been nice and solid throughout. I have to think at this point he makes the team.

How about Drago Pasalic? For those of you who've seen the games, does he have any game at all? Sounds like he's 6'11 and 240 and can shoot out to the 3 point line. And he only just turned 21. Just by itself that sounds like a guy worth keeping. Worst case is we could send him to the DL for the year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I really ought to go see the bulls play a game, since I'm here in Vegas.

When I saw the summer team roster, I was so underwhelmed, I didn't think it worth the price of a ticket. But to see Basden and be able to give a 1st hand report, it might be worth it.

From the televised summer league games I've seen in past years, the games aren't meaningful, and it's really hard to tell what the players are going to be like in the NBA (those that make it). 

Though I do remember seeing Duhon last summer and it was VERY obvious the kid could run an offense.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Kings are putting the ball in Garcia's and Martin's hands all summer league and telling them to ball. I wouldn't be worried about Basden locking them down (well Garcia struggled again). Basden has proven in his college career that he can defend. When he gets into a system, you'll see the true gauge of his defensive ability. Besides, in a pickup game environment, how do you play big time defense?


I haven't seen Basden play yet, on TV or anywhere else. Looks like he was actually shutting down Garcia. Good.

So the debate rages as to whether we have actually signed him or not. The Sun Times report is still unconfirmed by any other source, and this draftexpress article makes it look like he hasn't signed. We need Basden, because we don't have any other option to be our large, defensive stopper at the 2 guard. I can only advocate a player so much when I have no familiarity with his game, but we need a solution to a particular problem, and right now he's the best solution we have. 

Sign him up, Pax. Don't hesitate.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All the summer league games (from Vegas) are supposed to be televised from now until Friday when it wraps up (save for I think two). Should be a good chance to see some games. 

Games are on NBATV it seems.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i was really hoping the bulls v. knicks game on wednesday would be carried by MSG, but it isn't listed on my cable schedule. 

last year summer league was carried LIVE on nba tv. so we have to wait: 

july 17th bulls v. denver 8pm eastern

july 18th bulls v. knicks 8pm eastern


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i was really hoping the bulls v. knicks game on wednesday would be carried by MSG, but it isn't listed on my cable schedule.
> 
> last year summer league was carried LIVE on nba tv. so we have to wait:
> 
> ...



Miz, I think they are just replaying the games against the Wiz & the Magic on the 17 & 18th aren't they?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Miz, I think they are just replaying the games against the Wiz & the Magic on the 17 & 18th aren't they?



according to the tv schedule on the vegas summer league site (also linked at bulls.com) the games i posted will be aired on those dates.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Well we sure need a big Defensive SG and Baslin sure appears to be up to that. Can some one explain to me what the issue was and why he wasnt drafted. I say several web pages that had him as a mid 2nd rounder?

david


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

giusd said:


> Well we sure need a big Defensive SG and Baslin sure appears to be up to that. Can some one explain to me what the issue was and why he wasnt drafted. I say several web pages that had him as a mid 2nd rounder?
> 
> david


I'd like to know too.

David, just out of curiosity man, whats been up with your spelling lately. I know you are a doctor and all, but my goodness, Dr's handwriting doesn't extend to the web does it? :clown:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude,

I have to be one of the worst at spelling that there is around. When we write manuscripts i make the students check them and thank god i have spell check in my computer. My wife, who is a peds icu doc, is always riding me about it. Ouch,

Can i blame it on my typing?

david


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bulls 84 Nuggets 79

The Vegas site seems to be down, so still no boxscore. But here is draftexpress.com's write up of the game. Unfortunately, they only wrote about Mario Austin and Eddie Basden for the Bulls. With Basden signed, Pasalic is the player I'm most interested in, but there's no mention of him.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1041


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Basden sounds like he's been nice and solid throughout. I have to think at this point he makes the team.
> 
> How about Drago Pasalic? For those of you who've seen the games, does he have any game at all? Sounds like he's 6'11 and 240 and can shoot out to the 3 point line. And he only just turned 21. Just by itself that sounds like a guy worth keeping. Worst case is we could send him to the DL for the year.


I saw Pasilic play a euro game and I came away impressed with his potential. I think he played for Split Croatian when I saw him. He has very good all around skills, he is agile for his size and can guard 4's and even some 3's. He has some post moves and can pass the ball well. If he needs anything it is polish and strength. I think the kid probably has a legit shot at making the team based on his Summer League play and what I saw of him overseas.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice to see Diener playing well.

Basden too.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Strategy for the 2nd round this year (and probably forever from here on out): draft young young guys with huge huge upside and stash them overseas, hoping that though they foolishly entered the draft too early, they'll realize their talent and become a first-round quality pick, at which time the team has exclusive rights to sign that player and can do so at a bargain.

Drafting a college star specialist is good if you need that particular specialty, but some of the 2nd rounders drafted will have late first round ability... at the WORST. Guys like Roko (the next Jaric), Lorbek (the next Zaza), Gelabale (the next Pietrus), Andray Blatche (the next Magloire, maybe), Andriuskevicius (the next Ilgauskas), Mile Ilic (the next Divac), CJ Miles (the next Joe Johnson), Cenk Akyol (the next Udrih)...

Some guys were drafted for need (Diener, Salim, Brandon Bass, Dijon Thompson, Daniel Ewing) and will be expected to contribute right away. But scouts have not found a lot of confidence in the college stars that fall into the 2nd round to be capable of doing that at all. Last season, where were Romain Sato, Rickey Paulding, Blake Stepp, Pape Sow, Justin Reed? Benched, waived, IR, or not in the league at all. But those were some collegiate STARS that people had big hopes for in terms of their ability to contribute in some limited way.

Basden dropped for those reasons: a) he's not young with massive upside who will turn into a 1st round level player, in most scouts view; and b) there's an aversion to good college players' ability to transition to the next level.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Qwst25 said:


> Bulls 84 Nuggets 79
> 
> The Vegas site seems to be down, so still no boxscore. But here is draftexpress.com's write up of the game. Unfortunately, they only wrote about Mario Austin and Eddie Basden for the Bulls. With Basden signed, Pasalic is the player I'm most interested in, but there's no mention of him.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1041



the vegas site isn't that great is it. it's still down. anyway, here is a brief recap from bulls.com:

_*Bulls 84, Nuggets 79*: (game will air on NBA TV on July 17) 

The Chicago Bulls used a balance scoring attack to defeat the Denver Nuggets, 84-79, on Tuesday at the VSL. Adam Hall had 12 points (4-5 FG) pacing five Bulls in double figures.
Chicago's Kasib Powell (11 points), Eddie Basden (10 points), Mengke Bateer (10 points) and Arthur Johnson (10 points) were the others. The Bulls shot 52 percent (35-68 FG) for the game and outscored the Nuggets 42-30 in points in the paint.

Linas Kleiza had 18 points (7-13 FG) to lead the Nuggets in scoring. Luis Flores had 16 points (5-11 FG) and six rebounds, while Tyus Edney had 16 points (6-11 FG). Julius Hodge provided 15 points (5-13 FG) and nine rebounds in the loss._





bulls play the knicks today. game will be aired on monday 7/18. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I still don't get why Ben Gordon and Luol Deng aren't on the team. I wouldn't mind a Tommy Smith invite either. Jay is understandable because he wasn't ready yet, and Eddy and Duhon are free agents, but I don't see why these guys aren't on the summer league squad.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> I still don't get why Ben Gordon and *Luol Deng* aren't on the team. I wouldn't mind a Tommy Smith invite either. Jay is understandable because he wasn't ready yet, and Eddy and Duhon are free agents, but I don't see why these guys aren't on the summer league squad.



you're kidding, right? deng is rehabbing his wrist sloth!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> you're kidding, right? deng is rehabbing his wrist sloth!


Well, I had more of an assistant coach job for Deng this summer league. I think it would have helped enlarge his already enormous basketbal IQ. Ben should definitely be playing, I know there is nothing wrong with that guy.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

sloth said:


> Well, I had more of an assistant coach job for Deng this summer league. I think it would have helped enlarge his already enormous basketbal IQ. Ben should definitely be playing, I know there is nothing wrong with that guy.


 The problem is Ben Gordon is not going to learn anything new from playing in the summer legue. For one Ben has had a very busy rookie season and is probably better off working out at the Berto with his fellow teamates. Who knows maybe hes at Hoops right now playing against Mike Finley and others. I just want him to stay away from the Street Ball games.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The Vegas site is awful - Here's the Box score


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ny 79

Bulls 77

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1042


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Basden sounds like he's been nice and solid throughout. I have to think at this point he makes the team.
> 
> How about Drago Pasalic? For those of you who've seen the games, does he have any game at all? Sounds like he's 6'11 and 240 and can shoot out to the 3 point line. And he only just turned 21. Just by itself that sounds like a guy worth keeping. Worst case is we could send him to the DL for the year.


I've seen him a few times the last season in the Adriatic league. Not only is he legit 6-11 , he ain't no stiff. He can move up and down the court nicely and is quite a good athlete in euro bigs standard (not great , but good). He has a nice stroke from outside and is quite a good rebounder. Last season for KK Split he had 14.3 ppg and 6 rbds (2.5 of) . he shot 36% 3p and 82 ft% (in 30 mpg). Has good BB IQ.

Here are his stats from last season with Split! 

Another guy getting minutes (2nd after Basden) is Kasib Powell - I don't know him from his college games but I checked and he was listed as a PG!!! at 6-7 (with Texas Tech) - Here are his SL stats , gotta wonder why he's the only one getting more than 25 mpg except Basden???

I'd be happy with the signing of Basden and Pasalic (aqs you said , even if it's for the IL). Anyone know Kasib???


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Bullet.
ANyone knwo where a box score is?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Thanks Bullet.
> ANyone knwo where a box score is?


Here's the Box Score Mate

Mario 10 pts 7 rbds

Basden 12 4 and 2 stls


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Bullet, Appreciate it!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump


summer league _action_ reminder - bulls v. nuggets tonight on nba tv @ 8pm EST. 

meanwhile - basden was named 2nd team All-RVSL - link to his stats

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/players_info.cfm?player=54&season=2&team=2


:rbanana:


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Could someone who watched the game, do a little write-up on how Basden and Pasalic looked?

It would be very much apreciated.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

Qwst25 said:


> Could someone who watched the game, do a little write-up on how Basden and Pasalic looked?
> 
> It would be very much apreciated.


I watched most of the game (Yankees/Red Sox) was pretty exciting.

Basden was a great defender - had a nice steal out near midcourt while playing on the ball and took it all the way back for the layup. He also moved his feet pretty well in the half court - although he got called for at least one (I think two) blocking fouls - sort of like Hinrich does when it's a borderline call. He did play great D a few times and force some really bad shots. Most of the game he was matched up against Julius Hodge for what it's worth. Basden also had some nice slashing moves to the bucket where he finished strong over bigger players - not floaters, but actually at the rim which was nice to see. He's definitely strong enough to beat a guy off the dribble and finish. In terms of rebounding, he only had a few but looked pretty solid (although Hodge did get a offensive board putback early in the game).

While a positive game overall, Basden is not yet a dominating defender at the NBA level IMO. I think he has the potential, but he's 6'5" at best - he doesn't look tall - was clearly shorter than Hodge (who they said was 6'6"), Basden arms are pretty long and he's built though. His jumper looks great - just didn't fall a few times for him.

Pasilic has a great jumper, but he literally has to be wide open (at least based on what I saw in this game). He took some really bad shots and had a few quasi-air balls. He's a great developmental prospect for his age though. He's legit 6'11" and isn't at all too skinny/weak. He has a pretty defined upper body. I don't really remember him making a difference around the rim though on O or D. In fact, the Bulls were badly outrebounded in the first half with him and Bateer at the 4 & 5. They cut the rebounding defecit by playing Arthur Johnson and Austin in the 4th quarter.

A pretty boring game actually - but Basden will definitely play for the Bulls this year when they need a bigger guard. He got a bunch of deflections too - kind of like Ron Harper used to do. But I don't think he's going to score much at all, and nobody should expect him to be a stopper against the bigger guards that killed the Bulls last year (Billups, Arenas, Lebron, VC, etc.).


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks, Onetenthlag, it was a good read. Sounds like we may have to wait a year or two, before we truly find out what they are all about.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice post-game write up, 1/10lag. I'll add a couple things for really no apparent reason...

While he has no shot at making the roster, Adam Hall's really active and can finish. He looked good. Though he's a little small (6'4"?), he might have a shot at sticking in the league someday.

Arthur Johnson also looked good (and has lost even more weight since graduating last year). He has some of the best touch around the basket that I've seen. It's unfortunate he's 6'8", at best.

Mario Austin's nothing. He has some good moves, but is a horrible finisher. At one point, he fell to the ground on two straight plays (one after getting stuffed and the other while fouling an opposing player). That's not a good sign.

Unrelated to the Bulls, Kleiza (who I always liked going back to his freshman year) has great footwork and could be a big surprise. He's quicker than he looks and could play some 3 against certain guys (Donyell, Noch come to mind). He has a good feel for the game and has a smooth release.

Did anyone else catch George Karl's interview during the 4th? He was clearly intoxicated, evident both by his slurring of words and saying things most coaches wouldn't normally say (saying Hodge "cannot shoot" and has "one of the ugliest jumpers you'll find"). It was quite awkward.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

Hall was great for the Bulls. If he had any PG skills (which it didn't look like he did) he would be a great prospect. He's too small to be 2 unfortunately.

That George Karl interview was bizarre. He also basically said that Kleiza would never play for the Nuggets b/c he's not going to get any time at the 4 or 5 (not a surprise). But he also said that he would have to play the 3 and that he wouldn't be able to. This is all while Kleiza is pretty much dominating the game whenever he wants to - at least offensively. It's good to see George keeping an opne mind. :biggrin:


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

(Long time luker, even rarer poster here...)

I find it interesting that no one has talked about Kasib Powell. I watched the game once (too bad to watch twice) but I think he did the 'little things' which kept him on the floor most of the second half. He drove the lane a few times, grabbed some boards, and ran the floor generally well. 

Basden, Pasillic and Powell seemed to get the most playing time and all appeared to be forcing their games a little bit. Maybe the NY game will be a little better. 

Oh, I agree the earlier post of Adam Hall as well. He didn't get a lot of time, but he was able to get to the lane for a shot a few times and appeared very athletic.

If I had to judge on one summer league game, I would say the Mario Austin experiment is over, but his skills didn't suit the way the team was playing and he never seemed to be in the flow of game. Arthur Johnson, on the other hand, did show a nice touch that Austin didn't.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Summer league is for discovering future stars*

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8648277



> Summer-league action has wrapped up in Las Vegas, but is in full swing out in Long Beach, and is just getting underway in Minneapolis and Salt Lake City.
> 
> Considering the varying array of talent showcased at these events, there's nothing quite like it. It's the ultimate mix-and-match of future stars like Orlando's Dwight Howard meshing with potentially moldable projects such as Detroit's Darko Milicic and Dallas' D.J. Mbenga -- both being prepared for larger roles next season. Plus, there's no-name guys you've who will most likely never play a second in the NBA.
> 
> ...





> Chicago
> The Bulls held the majority of their prized young players out of Vegas. That meant no Andres Nocioni, Luol Deng, Ben Gordon, etc. Despite their absences, Chicago fared well, getting inspired play from undrafted free agent Eddie Basden.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

eljam said:


> (Long time luker, even rarer poster here...)
> 
> I find it interesting that no one has talked about Kasib Powell. I watched the game once (too bad to watch twice) but I think he did the 'little things' which kept him on the floor most of the second half. He drove the lane a few times, grabbed some boards, and ran the floor generally well.
> 
> ...


Great points! Powell did look good, and the commentators kept saying that the Bulls were really interested in bringing him to camp.

Austin looked terrible - he's too small and has no vertical. He gets blocked underneath by weak players - his only hope is to draw fouls. I would honestly rather bring Fizer to camp than have Austin back.

Johnson looked better by comparison, and could be a good alternative if Othella leaves somehow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eljam said:


> (Long time luker, even rarer poster here...)
> 
> I find it interesting that no one has talked about Kasib Powell. I watched the game once (too bad to watch twice) but I think he did the 'little things' which kept him on the floor most of the second half. He drove the lane a few times, grabbed some boards, and ran the floor generally well.
> 
> ...



nice comments. don't be such a stranger!!


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

eljam said:


> (Long time luker, even rarer poster here...)
> 
> I find it interesting that no one has talked about Kasib Powell. I watched the game once (too bad to watch twice) but I think he did the 'little things' which kept him on the floor most of the second half. He drove the lane a few times, grabbed some boards, and ran the floor generally well.


The problem is that Powell is a SF. With Deng and Nocioni already positioned their, the need at that position is pretty low.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

onetenthlag said:


> While a positive game overall, Basden is not yet a dominating defender at the NBA level IMO. I think he has the potential, but he's 6'5" at best - he doesn't look tall - was clearly shorter than Hodge (who they said was 6'6"), Basden arms are pretty long and he's built though.


Hodge is tall for a two.

Basden is 6'5.5" in shoes and Hodge is 6'7" in shoes, per Hoopshype pre-draft measurements.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So are all the Bulls NBA TV broadcasts done for the summer league team? I just back in town from Canada. If so, did anyone make a recording? Are any torrents forthcoming?


----------

